# Returning My Loaned E-Books on My Fire: A Christmas Story



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

So, I'm new to the library thing for my Kindle. I managed to borrow 2 books last week-- one from the Amazon Prime Lending Library and one from my local library.

My local library only had a 7-day lending option, so I never did get to read the whole thing. Irksome. Although my time was crazy due to Christmas shopping, working, carpooling, ahem, Angry Birds. I did manage to get through the 2nd book and thought _what a great option to loan a book_!

Then I got notices that my time limit was up. At first I discounted the messages, thinking that I just won't be able to read the books on my Kindle any longer. Then I woke up in the middle of the night thinking OH MY GOSH WHAT IF I ACTUALLY HAVE TO RETURN THE BOOKS? HOW THE HECK DO I DO THAT? I got the messages days ago, and I could still access the books. Would the Library Police come after me? (I've read waaay too much Stephen King). Would I have to pay a dime a day? Would they charge me for the whole book?

Fortunately, with daylight comes sanity, and my library police fears were unfounded. The books kind of "go away" on the Kindle. And I didn't have to pay a dime.

Whew, another Kindle Fire crisis averted. Now that I have the whole library process down, I can safely and calmly borrow to my heart's content. Merry Christmas to me, and thank you to the libraries!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL, BMathison!

See, this is what KB is for.  You should have come here and asked.  Even in the middle of the night.


Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

At my public library you can change the days it is out just before you confirm your checkout. Mine lets you choose 7, 14, or 21 days. If you finish the book early you can return it early so someone else can read it by going to manage my kindle and selecting return.  That way the thugs from the library will not come and kneecap you for not returning the book


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

My library also has the 7, 14, or 21 day option. I read the following on KB and it's been true in my case so far (K2): The library book disappears only when wi fi is turned on. My latest library book went poof from my Fire but I'm still able to read it on my K2 - as long as I don't turn wi fi on.  I assume the file has been sent back (or whatever happens) to the library?


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

But what about the Amazon lending library? How do you return a book there when you are done? Anybody know?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Go to your manage my Kindle page, look up the book and hit the button to return it. I just did this today.

Know however that you can only borrow 1 book per 30 day lending period. So if you are a fast reader, and borrowed a book 2 days ago, You still have 28 days before you can borrow the next.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks. I know you have to wait 30 days (or is it til the next calendar month?) before getting another book. I just wasn't sure how to return it since there is no due date.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

talleylynn said:


> Thanks. I know you have to wait 30 days (or is it til the next calendar month?) before getting another book. I just wasn't sure how to return it since there is no due date.


I think it's by calendar month. So if you borrow one today and finish it tomorrow, you still can't borrow another until January. BUT you don't have to wait until January 10.

If you don't finish until February, that's o.k. too, but since you have one already borrowed, you won't be able to borrow another in January.

But, I think you could finish on, say, the 29th of January and borrow another as soon as the first one is gone. If that's January 31, then you can borrow another on, say February 6, if the one borrowed on the 31st has been returned.

At least, that is how I understand it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

You can also go to check out your next book from the Kindle Lending Library and it will prompt you to return the previous book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> You can also go to check out your next book from the Kindle Lending Library and it will prompt you to return the previous book.


Good tip, Andra!

Betsy


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info. My husband checked out a book in November, shortly after it was announced. I think he's finished with it, but neither of us knew how to return it.


----------

